# New mixer



## Ripperwbfg (21/3/18)

Just starting out my first mixes were horrible could someone recommend some good simple recipes to start with please my local store has TPA and cappella there others are very few in varriaty

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (21/3/18)

Ripperwbfg said:


> Just starting out my first mixes were horrible could someone recommend some good simple recipes to start with please my local store has TPA and cappella there others are very few in varriaty
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Hey @Ripperwbfg 

What recipes did you try?

What have you got?

What flavour profiles do you like?

You’re definitely in the right place to get your mix on properly!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ripperwbfg (21/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Hey @Ripperwbfg
> 
> What recipes did you try?
> 
> ...


Tried to mix stand alone first using vape o wave flavours but they are very harsh when I add nic don't think they mix well I tried grape .Mango . strawberry milkshake they tasted ok nothing great tho had them on 5% I later made the same mixes but added 3% witch made them much better and Futher down the line I dropped my nic to 1mg and it was vapeble now I'd like to make something delicious I'm heading out on Friday to buy more VG and flavours but I'd like to know what to buy before hand 

I'm big on very sweet fruits and Candy's 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (21/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/1-or-2-flavour-diy-recipes.t30441/

That’s a very good place to start bud

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheV (21/3/18)

@Ripperwbfg, for a super simple fruity mix I can recommend: *Betsy*


> 2.50% Forest Mix (FA)
> 1.50% Peach Juice (TFA)



or a very sweet one: *Mango Bear*


> 7.00% 27 Fish (CAP)
> 1.00% Philippine Mango (TFA)
> 3.00% Sweet Mango (CAP)
> 1.50% Sweetener (TFA)



and another random fruity one: *The Fruit Dragon*


> 3.00% Grape (INW)
> 3.00% Kiwi Double (TFA)
> 4.00% Sweet Mango (CAP)



and one last one for good measure: *Vampire Blood*


> 1.00% Dragonfruit (TFA)
> 6.00% Kiwi (FA)
> 6.00% Strawberry (TFA)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Ripperwbfg (22/3/18)

TheV said:


> @Ripperwbfg, for a super simple fruity mix I can recommend: *Betsy*
> 
> 
> or a very sweet one: *Mango Bear*
> ...


Wow thanks man definitely gonna try them Friday hope I can get the flavours at my local shop

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

